# Laser engraving before or after?



## Gabericks (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm going to have a few pens laser engraved. Do you get the engraving done before or after a CA finish?


----------



## lorbay (Mar 31, 2020)

Before. But I always lay down 2 coats first.


----------



## eharri446 (Mar 31, 2020)

I do them after the CA finish is on. That way you can come back after they are engraved and put another coat on to seal the engraved area and you are done


----------



## MRDucks2 (Mar 31, 2020)

If you are going to "have" them engraved I would check with whoever is doing the engraving for you.  I say this because, as you can see from the first two answers, technique on their part is key to the correct answer.  I have used both methods successfully and had issues with both.  With no CA, depending on the wood and color, the chances for discoloration around the engraving can be higher.  With CA already applied, depending on wood, color and finishing method, I have had a less even burn a time or two.


----------



## Gabericks (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok, great and thank you.  I just realized I don't need to press the pen I get them engraved because I may need to apply more finish.  Good tip. Thanks a lot


----------



## alphageek (Mar 31, 2020)

As someone with a laser, and has done pens, here is my suggestions and why if you want it best.

1) Don't press the pen in  - its MUCH easier for most of us to do without the components in the way.
2) Definitely do a finish first - if there is any residue from the lasering burning away the wood, its much easier to remove if finished
3) Be ready to have to put another coat on - in case of residue or cleanup, as well as to seal the engraved area, I personally thing another coat is the best.

My 2 cents.. for all i know the next guy with a laser will be calling me dumb for all that!


----------



## Gabericks (Apr 3, 2020)

alphageek said:


> As someone with a laser, and has done pens, here is my suggestions and why if you want it best.
> 
> 1) Don't press the pen in  - its MUCH easier for most of us to do without the components in the way.
> 2) Definitely do a finish first - if there is any residue from the lasering burning away the wood, its much easier to remove if finished
> ...


Great advice. Thank you so much


----------

